# Handling workmanship issues



## jar546 (Jan 25, 2012)

Are we there for this when a complaint comes in about a contractor?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 25, 2012)

Some things are code issues:


----------



## rshuey (Jan 25, 2012)

Drywall screw are good for everything...haha

IPMC is the only book to address workmanship. We have it adopted, it does help.


----------



## steveray (Jan 25, 2012)

I can not cite most workmanship....I have seen plenty of $500K houses that I wouldn't give you $500 for.....code issues I will fight for to the best of my ability...


----------



## Sandman (Jan 25, 2012)

I have been struggling with this issue for several years now and I have yet to understand why. I am not that old but when I was learning the trade it was seen as an insult, something to be embarrassed by, if an inspector or QC person found some fault with the work. The objective back then was to produce something to be proud of. We wrote our names on the framing before covering it up, “Built with Pride by __________ March 1992.”

Now it seems the goal is to cut every corner and try to fool the inspector or QC person. I find that I have to be more of an investigator now. I must thoroughly check all the inspection reports, mill certificates, delivery tickets and interview people just to establish if some minor requirement was followed. Rarely am I told the truth until the evidence proves otherwise and then somehow I am made out to be the bad guy for discovering the failure. And the sad part is that nothing is really gained by cutting the corner; no time was gained and no money was saved but more importantly someone’s integrity and character were compromised in this futile exercise.

I do not see poor workmanship much in higher end residential or commercial work. Those projects seem to attract and keep a higher caliber workforce and management team. However, this is painfully common in production work, and unfortunately in government work where there is inadequate oversight. Poor workmanship will continue unabated until the client steps in and starts rejecting and not paying for the work.


----------



## jim baird (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to grit my teeth, hold my nose, and bite my lip all the time.  At another AHJ I used to hold forth about workmanship, and all it ever did was p*ss everybody off and make ME the bad guy for calling attention to the elephant in the room.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 25, 2012)

Once you start fooling with workmanship issues, what are you going to do with homeowner DIY projects?


----------



## rnapier (Jan 25, 2012)

It is hard to enforce "in a workman like manner". It is a few codes I enforce but it is so arbitrary to be unenforcable. That said if it that bad you can always find code sections they are violating.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 25, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Once you start fooling with workmanship issues, what are you going to do with homeowner DIY projects?


I just don't see us doing it at all.  Of course we can per the NEC..........


----------



## GCtony (Jan 25, 2012)

Sandman said:
			
		

> I have been struggling with this issue for several years now and I have yet to understand why. I am not that old but when I was learning the trade it was seen as an insult, something to be embarrassed by, if an inspector or QC person found some fault with the work. The objective back then was to produce something to be proud of. We wrote our names on the framing before covering it up, “Built with Pride by __________ March 1992.”Now it seems the goal is to cut every corner and try to fool the inspector or QC person. I find that I have to be more of an investigator now. I must thoroughly check all the inspection reports, mill certificates, delivery tickets and interview people just to establish if some minor requirement was followed. Rarely am I told the truth until the evidence proves otherwise and then somehow I am made out to be the bad guy for discovering the failure. And the sad part is that nothing is really gained by cutting the corner; no time was gained and no money was saved but more importantly someone’s integrity and character were compromised in this futile exercise.
> 
> I do not see poor workmanship much in higher end residential or commercial work. Those projects seem to attract and keep a higher caliber workforce and management team. However, this is painfully common in production work, and unfortunately in government work where there is inadequate oversight. Poor workmanship will continue unabated until the client steps in and starts rejecting and not paying for the work.


I agree with this 100%.  We used to like to "show off" to owners, inspectors, architects and engineers how good we were (or thought we were) Heck, alot of inspections were "formality walk-throughs" because the inspectors knew who the guys were trying to do it right. But at the same time, I think some of the inspectors were much better back in the day.

Inspectors need to inspect for min. code but I feel they also have an obligation to the community to point of things that aren't "industry standard". Let the HO know that his tile will crack, you can buy extended strike plates, demonstrate shear of a drywall screw vs. a wood screw.  I'm a firm believer that the AHJ is there to serve the public.


----------



## tbz (Jan 26, 2012)

Workmanship issues are always a problem, however only when they are a code issue should one open the mouth.

Here is a client we are asked to make handrails for their new steps, how does one explain this without offending others.






landing is only 26" in projection, though no handrails are required by code

the insurance company wont insure the home without them.






Riser Issues






Riser Issues

:banghd


----------



## pwood (Jan 26, 2012)

they could always tear them out and start over! one contractor i dealt with in a similar situation built a proper landing and stairs over the fancy wrong one in order to get a final. i wonder if the wood one is still there today?:devil


----------



## jim baird (Jan 26, 2012)

I fought hard with a contractor assigned to finish a bank-owned where a front stoop had been filled and poured in concrete in an alcove between two walls, right up over 2-3 courses of siding.  First contractor quit the job, 2nd contractor tore them out and rebuilt leaving 6 inches or so shy on ends.  Signed off, sold, and later on a driveby I saw new owner had filled in right back up over the siding.


----------

